# Try my html puzzle game



## kentmc

Hello. I've made this game today: http://www.cod.1go.dk/beSmart
Who can reach the end?


----------



## samstown22

where is it? and why do i get one of those creepy "this-cant-be-safe" feelings....


----------



## Lorand

Can't reach the end till I don't see the beginning...


----------



## kentmc

*Sry*

sry, the link disappeared. It IS safe, it's not virus.
www.cod.1go.dk/beSmart


----------



## samstown22

well i enjoy the concept thoroughly, but i think some of your answers may be a bit too in-depth or complex. for the third question i know the answer but it wont let me get to the next page because the possibilities are endless on titles of the game.


----------



## kentmc

#5, yes you are right about that. The 3 first are with pictures. Then it gets more different. You also need some painting skills, where text is hidding in pictures.


----------



## samstown22

samstown22 said:
			
		

> well i enjoy the concept thoroughly, but i think some of your answers may be a bit too in-depth or complex. for the third question i know the answer but it wont let me get to the next page because the possibilities are endless on titles of the game.




nvm im dumb. theres more to it than the picture


----------



## Lorand

Man... on level 6 my eyeballs exploded...


----------



## kentmc

#8, lol 
The answer from that picture can be found with the paint.


----------



## Lorand

Can't see any text in that image.  
Maybe I'm too drunk for this test...


----------



## Apokarteron

I can't even pass level #1


----------



## Lorand

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> I can't even pass level #1


LMAO, I'm not that drunk...


----------



## samstown22

W00t got level 6


----------



## Lorand

Now I'm stucked on level 9...


----------



## shupola

how the hell do you get past 6?????


----------



## samstown22

stuck on 14...which one is 9?


----------



## Lorand

shupola said:
			
		

> how the hell do you get past 6?????


Hehe, with a little photoshop tone curve adjustment...  


			
				samstown22 said:
			
		

> stuck on 14...which one is 9?


That riddle which says "the answer is easy", but it's not easy for me.


----------



## shupola

Lorand said:
			
		

> Hehe, with a little photoshop tone curve adjustment...




what about those of us who dont have photoshop?


----------



## samstown22

The answer should be easy for everyone!!!!   

If you dont have photoshop for #6, paint will work just as well

Someone help me with 14!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorand

samstown22 said:
			
		

> The answer should be easy for everyone!!!!


LMAO, indeed!


----------



## shupola

samstown22 said:
			
		

> The answer should be easy for everyone!!!!
> 
> If you dont have photoshop for #6, paint will work just as well



can you be a little more specific please??


----------



## samstown22

shupola said:
			
		

> can you be a little more specific please??



KIS - Keep it simple....just play around a lil and your get it


----------



## shupola

samstown22 said:
			
		

> KIS - Keep it simple....just play around a lil and your get it



r u talking about level 6 or 9?


----------



## samstown22

6


----------



## Lorand

14 is just like 6 

On level 15 I ran out of synonyms and none of them work...


----------



## shupola

i cant figure out 6, but i got to level 10. haha


----------



## kobaj

Gah, I cant figure out number 9.

(brings back bad memories from notpr0n)


----------



## Xycron

I'm confussed on the concept, how do you get past level one?


----------



## Lorand

Ok, I gave up at level 15. The answer could be snake, spiral or something like that, but I'm too drunk and tired to find the correct answer. Maybe I'll continue tomorrow...

I like the puzzle, it's very interesting. Congrats, kentmc!  

And it seems that level 1 is more disqualifying than I thought...


----------



## Filip

number 6 makes no sense, there is no text in it


----------



## Xycron

Someone Tell Me Number One!!!! I Dont Understand!!!!


----------



## kobaj

butter + fly...
Oh and ya there is text in all the fuzz.
And I still dont get number 9.


----------



## ckfordy

samstown22 said:
			
		

> The answer should be easy for everyone!!!!
> 
> If you dont have photoshop for #6, paint will work just as well
> 
> Someone help me with 14!!!!!!!!!!!




how much does photoshop cost and what does it do


----------



## Geoff

AMD64 said:
			
		

> how much does photoshop cost and what does it do



photoshop is a image editing program, and for the newest one, Photoshop CS2, its like $500.  but you can get the stripped down version called Photoshop Elements 2.0 for $100, which is good for basic photo/image editing.


----------



## ckfordy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> photoshop is a image editing program, and for the newest one, Photoshop CS2, its like $500.  but you can get the stripped down version called Photoshop Elements 2.0 for $100, which is good for basic photo/image editing.




k thanks


----------



## Xycron

you can get it much cheaper then that, prabally still a few hundred though, and i still dont get this game.


----------



## samstown22

HAHA got 15 its right infront of you....just follow the clues.

i am stuck on 16 tho


----------



## computerhakk

i dont even get what number 2 is trying to say...
musical chairs.


----------



## Filip

computerhakk said:
			
		

> i dont even get what number 2 is trying to say...
> musical chairs.



wheel + chair


----------



## computerhakk

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> wheel + chair


LOL! HOW is that a wheel....


----------



## kentmc

On lvl 16, you all will have some problems, i think. You need a tool, that can replace every pixels, that are the same with white for instance.
Game Maker is a free game making tool. It's got an image editor, that can do this:
www.gamemaker.nl


----------



## computerhakk

kentmc said:
			
		

> On lvl 16, you all will have some problems, i think. You need a tool, that can replace every pixels, that are the same with white for instance.
> Game Maker is a free game making tool. It's got an image editor, that can do this:
> www.gamemaker.nl


oh well, i give up on level 6!

all i see are bunch of boxes


----------



## Lorand

Hehe, yesterday I overcomplicated level 15. So indeed KISS is the way to go!  
But level 16 was piece of cake. I'll continue from level 17 after job.


----------



## M*A*S*H

hmm seems like a copy of not pron...deathball but seems good.

EDIT- on level one it says it cant find the page....some1 give me the url to level 2 or 3...


----------



## mgoldb2

I got to level 11 without much thinking but for what ever reason the answer to this one not comming to me quickly and it to late right now to think hard and I need to be awake soon.


----------



## Lorand

Yay, I'm the first one!    



> Your ip: ***.***.***.***
> 
> *Congratulation*​You are number 0 that has completen this game.​


​I finished it at job after all, because from level 17 everything was easier than at the beginning of the puzzle (or I was less drunk in the morning  ).

EDIT: Just noticed that the shown IP is a Czech one, since my office's main server is located there.


----------



## M*A*S*H

damnit y cant it play. i type in butterfly in the URL and i comes up with some page not found....dont tell me i got the answer wrong.


----------



## Lorand

Read carefully the instructions and you'll know how to enter the URL.


----------



## kentmc

#42, it's in the top of the image. Not in the bottom, where you see squares.

#47, Congratulation. You were the first 
I found this forum yesterday, and must say, that it's a very good forum.


----------



## Lorand

kentmc said:
			
		

> You were the first


I wish a girl said that to me...  

Kentmc, your puzzle is very ingenious, I liked it very much. The only thing that you could improve is not allowing visitors to jump several levels at a time (accepting the solution of a level only if the visitor is in the page displaying that particular level).


----------



## kentmc

#51, thank you. Im working on a more Mathematic riddle.
It's a good idéa. When you enter one page, your ip is set in my database. Then i could check, if your IP is existing in the previous database 
I'll try making that now.


----------



## elmarcorulz

AHHHHH, someone help me on level 7!


----------



## Rip_Uk

whats the answer to level 5?


----------



## Filip

Rip_Uk said:
			
		

> whats the answer to level 5?



i can't remember whats on that level exactly but i think its "george" or "5040"


----------



## elmarcorulz

level 5 is the number pattern. so i think 5040 is right.

now then, im now stuck on level 21


----------



## Xycron

whats the anwser to 1...i still dont understand...


----------



## elmarcorulz

Xycron said:
			
		

> whats the anwser to 1...i still dont understand...


well you have some butter, and a fly. do the math


----------



## Filip

Xycron said:
			
		

> whats the anwser to 1...i still dont understand...



your IQ is what, 65

EDIT: i actually took some IQ tests, on mensa it was 137 and on that tickle site 139


----------



## Lorand

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> i actually took some IQ tests, on mensa it was 137 and on that tickle site 139


Sum those up and you'll get mine...


----------



## Filip

Lorand said:
			
		

> Sum those up and you'll get mine...



yeah right  

nobody has ever had over 200


----------



## Xycron

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> your IQ is what, 65
> 
> EDIT: i actually took some IQ tests, on mensa it was 137 and on that tickle site 139


No it's not, 138, 128, 132 on the three i took, 2 were some online cheesey ones, and 1 was a full IQ test that took over 8 hours.


----------



## Lorand

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> yeah right
> 
> nobody has ever had over 200


Ya, but I'm a genius, so no upper limit for me!


----------



## Filip

Xycron said:
			
		

> No it's not, 138, 128, 132 on the three i took, 2 were some online cheesey ones, and 1 was a full IQ test that took over 8 hours.



is you main language english, if not maybe that is slowing you down, i'm from croatia and i took the tests in english language and there was stuff that i couldn't understand


----------



## kentmc

I think my anticheating system is working now


----------



## Lorand

Yes, it seems to be ok now. I entered directly at the last level. It did let me, but that result wasn't counted on the statistics page.


----------



## Ku-sama

mines 153 last time i checked... last year i believe.... so im smart... just to damn lazy...


----------



## M*A*S*H

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> wheel + chair



thats a CHAIR!!!. golly learn to draw...
but its a nice concept..


----------



## elmarcorulz

M*A*S*H said:
			
		

> thats a CHAIR!!!. golly learn to draw...
> but its a nice concept..


how could you not get it. the first thing i thought of when i saw it was wheelchair


----------



## kentmc

#68, it´s not my drawing skills, that are bad. I could just have taken a picture of my grandmoms wheelchair, but that wouldn't be fun 
I just wanted, that people should stop op a second, and think.
Im working on a script, that removes all those, who have cheaten before.


----------



## Rip_Uk

whats the answer to number 15?


----------



## kentmc

I added 9 levels 
#71, look at the url you already have entered. Then look at the order they are placed on your keyboard.


----------



## Rip_Uk

thanks but stil cant get it.
its not snake. i cant think


----------



## Rip_Uk

ah got it. very simple.


----------



## Lorand

Ok, solved the rest of it too...
Almost gave up at that Doom-question, because I'm not a gamer (never was). But Almighty Google helped me out on that one.  
That pic with dots on red background was very nice, I liked that it was created in a completely different way than the rest of hidden text pics.

Good job, kentmc!


----------



## elmarcorulz

Someone help on number 21!!!! AHHHHHH its driving me crazy


----------



## Lorand

Which is number 21?


----------



## Xycron

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> you can download Adobe Photoshop CS2 9.0 on this link: ***REMOVED FOR STUPIDITY*****
> 
> i downloaded it there myself


 
Thats not alowed on this forum, and your a cheapo, if you want it that bad then buy it.


----------



## Xycron

whats number 6....


----------



## elmarcorulz

Lorand said:
			
		

> Which is number 21?


Level 21

Nocenuan
Announce

Maluseti
Simulate

latinotevin
?


----------



## Lorand

So what word could be that which anagramed is "latinotevin"?
(There is only one single-word solution for that...  )


----------



## elmarcorulz

Lorand said:
			
		

> So what word could be that which anagramed is "latinotevin"?
> (There is only one single-word solution for that...  )


PM me a clue. and make it a good clue.


----------



## kentmc

#75, thank you, and grats.
I'm surprised of how many that  completed it while i was asleep. I'm from Denmark, so it's surely morning for you when i go to bed


----------



## Xycron

PM me the anwser to 6...


----------



## CmoAMD

What the heck is 5...


----------



## CmoAMD

Forget 5, fugured it out, what the hell is 6.... I only have Paint.


----------



## diduknowthat

CmoAMD said:
			
		

> Forget 5, fugured it out, what the hell is 6.... I only have Paint.


you can do it with paint, just try everything..i mean there are only so many things that paint can do.


----------



## diduknowthat

what in the world is 11??? I tried all the letters but its coming out with nothing.


----------



## elmarcorulz

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> what in the world is 11??? I tried all the letters but its coming out with nothing.


which ones number 11 again?


----------



## diduknowthat

the one with pictures and ending of the word that depicts the picture...washer (-her) pepper (pper) and the last one looks like a basket


----------



## Xycron

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> you can do it with paint, just try everything..i mean there are only so many things that paint can do.


Only so many things? Paint can do like 500 things, and not to mention i tryed almost all of them, I spent like 2 hours trying to get it.


----------



## Xycron

I tryed it in photoshop and it was easy, paint cant exactly do that.


----------



## diduknowthat

Xycron said:
			
		

> I tryed it in photoshop and it was easy, paint cant exactly do that.



well yeah but i still figured it out using paint..it was easier cause there were less options to work with...Now anyone know 11??? I'm totally outta ideas.


----------



## Xycron

how the hell did you do it in paint... now how about 7?


----------



## diduknowthat

which ones seven?


----------



## Xycron

Level 7

done -> epof -> ....


----------



## kobaj

Sing your ABC's.

Also, Im still stuck on level 9, ROFL.


----------



## diduknowthat

read the last sentence and do what it says


----------



## kobaj

OMG, thank you!!! Now Im on 11 also.


----------



## diduknowthat

same here....tell me how to do it if you get it cause i'm outta ideas.


----------



## elmarcorulz

11 is easy. use the picture, and take away the letters it tells you to so (picture of washer) - her = was 


if you still cant get it, pm, and ill give you the answer


----------



## diduknowthat

omg i got it@!@@ wohoo...now im stuck on 13 =(


----------



## elmarcorulz

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> omg i got it@!@@ wohoo...now im stuck on 13 =(


do you not recognise qwerty? **looks at keyboard**


----------



## diduknowthat

lol I havn't seen my keyboard in a while, its on the keyboard rack under the table


----------



## kobaj

Er, I did number 16, and the other two with paint. How is everyone having problems.

Whats up with 17?


----------



## Xycron

now i dont get 8.


----------



## diduknowthat

what's eight? and i dont get 15


----------



## Xycron

its the final anwser =A*B*C+D or something like that one.


----------



## diduknowthat

ooo, sense  C is 0 then A*B*C is 0 so you dont need to find all those stuff. Just find the volume of the thingy


----------



## kobaj

Liuliuboy, You need to look at your keyboard more. Lol.


----------



## diduknowthat

lol i know, ok im on 17, time for bed. continue tomorrow.


----------



## CmoAMD

SOMEONE PLEASE POST how to do 6 on Paint, ive done everything, flipping, inverting, I cant see it... please post the answer and the steps to do it on Paint, or PM/IM me


----------



## bigsaucybob

ive been stuck on level 1 for about 10 minutes.


----------



## kobaj

Its easy on problem 6, First go into paint and place a copy of the image there. Next, take the little eyedropper thing and first click on enyblack part of the image(someplace near the bottum is good). Next take the eyedropper and right click in the white. Then go click the eraser tool. Finaly with the eraser tool hold right click and go over all of the image. Words will form infront of your eyes.


----------



## bigsaucybob

kobaj said:
			
		

> Its easy on problem 6, First go into paint and place a copy of the image there. Next, take the little eyedropper thing and first click on enyblack part of the image(someplace near the bottum is good). Next take the eyedropper and right click in the white. Then go click the eraser tool. Finaly with the eraser tool hold right click and go over all of the image. Words will form infront of your eyes.



i still dont get it, o wait wait i got it


----------



## bigsaucybob

i am so stuck on 7


----------



## diduknowthat

its butter+fly for one, what's with 17?

nvm bout 17, 18 is another photoshop one!??! NOOOO

edit once again, nvm, i'm on 23 now, they're getting easier...or is it that im thinking like the person who made it


----------



## elmarcorulz

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> its butter+fly for one, what's with 17?
> 
> nvm bout 17, 18 is another photoshop one!??! NOOOO
> 
> edit once again, nvm, i'm on 23 now, they're getting easier...or is it that im thinking like the person who made it


How come, you got stuck on an easy one, yet you got further then me. I dont remember which one i was stuck on it was like rows of two letters down, then said = attack. I just couldnt get that one, was driving me crazy


----------



## bigsaucybob

it seems like the easiest one but im stuck on 14


----------



## diduknowthat

oh you just look for a pattern of letters they used..and if you need the answer pm me...now wth is 23

and this message is directed @ elmarcorulz

edit: haha nvm got 23.


----------



## diduknowthat

what the? in the statistics you have up to lvl 40 but theres only 30 lvls...


----------



## bigsaucybob

can someone please help me with 14, im sure its obvious


----------



## diduknowthat

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> can someone please help me with 14, im sure its obvious



what's the question?

and nvm bout my previouse post about not having more lvls i figured it out.

im totally stuck on lvl35:;
*
Level 35
Let's change the directory to something more opposite. *

wth?


----------



## CmoAMD

someone help me with 7


----------



## bigsaucybob

14 is just a blank white rectangle


----------



## diduknowthat

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> 14 is just a blank white rectangle


 
in which you have to use paint to edit the pic so you can see it.


----------



## bigsaucybob

i tried i cant figure it out?


----------



## diduknowthat

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> i tried i cant figure it out?



i can pm you the answer if your really want it.


----------



## kobaj

OMG, liuliuboy, you are beating me. Noooooo!!!11!!....Ok so its not that dramatic but Im stuck on 17 now.


----------



## diduknowthat

anyone know answer to 35??? I'm totally stuck


----------



## bigsaucybob

u could just tell me the answer here if u dont mind. i am honestly retarded it seems so simple.


----------



## diduknowthat

yeah but i didn't want to blow it for other ppl =)


----------



## Xycron

Now im stuck on 9, I dont know if its that i dont know it, or i dnt know how ti spell it, i see the connection of ryhming bold cold, chessy easy but i dont know the anwser..


----------



## kobaj

Follow the last line EXACTLY as it says. In the end, the answer truly is easy.


----------



## Xycron

I thought i tryed that so when i went back and started eyping it in esy.php came up, lol couldn;t get it due to a typo lolz.... and level 10 in extreamly simple, 11 on the other hand, i think im missing something simple.


----------



## diduknowthat

ok...Anyone..NUMBER 35!! PLEASE THIS IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!


----------



## Xycron

help me get to 35 and maybe i can help  got 11, im just dumb and didn;t see it at first, now im on 12, mght need help not sure havn;t tryed yet


Stuck on 15
"Level 15

Hints:
This URL
Your keyboard
5 letters
"


----------



## bigsaucybob

ok can anyone PM me the answer to 14


----------



## Xycron

done


----------



## bigsaucybob

thanks


----------



## diduknowthat

this is thirty five, everyone help!!

Level 35


Let's change the directory to something more opposite.


----------



## Xycron

NO clue, but how about come help on 15


----------



## kobaj

Wow, number 19...?


----------



## diduknowthat

Xycron said:
			
		

> NO clue, but how about come help on 15



missles are made to....


----------



## jimcdr

can someone pm me #5 please...i hate math


----------



## Lorand

Just noticed that new levels appeared in the puzzle and solved them all.  

Level 35 was very very ingenious and funny (must be stupid if not solving it, lol), but level 38's solution is not quite right (depending on how complete the reference is where one looks up for it).

Here's an interesting result - if you plot the numbers from the statistic page in a logarithmic scale, the result will be a linear graph:






which means that the number of people solving some level decreases exponentially as the level's number increases.


----------



## spacedude89

11 anyone?


----------



## elmarcorulz

Lorand said:
			
		

> which means that the number of people solving some level decreases exponentially as the level's number increases.


Well that goes without saying really.


Im stuck on level 23.


----------



## diduknowthat

Lorand said:
			
		

> Level 35 was very very ingenious and funny



mind telling me the answer


----------



## Xycron

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> missles are made to....


erm.....sure that hint was for this level?
Level 15

Hints:
This URL
Your keyboard
5 letters


----------



## shupola

jimcdr said:
			
		

> can someone pm me #5 please...i hate math



google it


----------



## Lorand

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> mind telling me the answer


Look for a hint in that post (then read again the instructions from the first level).


----------



## shupola

what about number 6

i tried this puzzle when it was first posted and couldnt figure it out then either


----------



## Lorand

Yay, new levels!   

But wth is level 46? I'm totally stuck with that one...


----------



## diduknowthat

ok, i got the "use capital for directory" part or something like that..but still dont get it =(


----------



## diduknowthat

Omg I Got 35!! Yeassss


----------



## Lorand

Ok, I finished it at last.  

But that level 46 pissed me off big time! 
First of all, the name of the element Uranium is Uran*ium*, not Uran (and it took me over 100 tries in every other directions until realized that it must be Uranium).
Secondly, what's the logic in listing the next element as an answer? It makes no sense! That's why the "correct" answer was my last try before giving up...

The other levels are ok, there are a few spelling errors here and there, but overall I liked the puzzle very much (*except level 46!*  ). Oh, and except level 38 which hasn't a correct answer.


----------



## diduknowthat

hmm stuck on 38...anyone give a clue?


----------



## Lorand

Which is level 38?

EDIT: just remembered that level. It was another level that has an ambigous answer, depending on what dictionary you use to find the next word...


----------



## diduknowthat

Level 38

After numerous (D.c.i.n.r.)


----------



## Xycron

whats 15....


----------



## diduknowthat

whats the question to 15?


----------



## shupola

i need help with 10 SOON PLEASE?? do you need to use paint?


----------



## diduknowthat

which one's ten? and if its a picture then yes you need paint.


----------



## shupola

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> which one's ten? and if its a picture then yes you need paint.



yes it has two pictures with a plus sign between them. i tried doing what i did with level 6 but got nothing. can someone drop a hint please? i hate those questions.


----------



## MDSF

Can some one give a hint to 30, the one about backgroundcolor???


----------



## heinzbitte

I got to 15 pretty easily but this one is hard because it looks like it is pretty obvious but the 4 things that seemed like good answers weren't it.


But good job with this it is pretty fun.


----------



## MDSF

I'm not trying to bother anyone, but could someone please help me with number 30??? Backgroundcolor....I tried every color the background could possibley be.


----------



## diduknowthat

the background color huh? copy the exact question over. From what i can remember you dont write the color itself you give the hex code.


----------



## Xycron

Level 15

Hints:
This URL
Your keyboard
5 letters

Help?


----------



## MDSF

Ok, I got through the test and to level 30 without many problems... And now I got number thirty and I'm stuck on 31!! I know I sound really dumb, but I'm only a 14 year old girl and I barely know what binary is!! Well, I know what it IS but every answer I type in for number 30 is wrong!!!  

I'm stuck AGAIN...


----------



## diduknowthat

Xycron said:
			
		

> Level 15
> 
> Hints:
> This URL
> Your keyboard
> 5 letters
> 
> Help?



hmm...was the answer to the last lvl qaswedfrtg? if it is then its hyujk


----------



## MDSF

what about 31? Think BINARY....


----------



## Lorand

MDSF said:
			
		

> what about 31? Think BINARY....


Replace the dotted boxes with 1s and the empty ones with 0s and you'll get a binary number. Convert it to decimal, and that's the answer.


----------



## tazxcool

*Level 49*

Need a tip for level 49, looks lika a star constellation, but cannot find anyone looking like the picture.


----------



## Lorand

Do a Google image search on constellations and see which one is close to that image.


----------

